# Start Here > Guest Forum >  I identify as a minority transgender gay male dog

## Poundpup

Today the social climate in America is an anything goes society. What once were scientific and/or logical facts are now experiencing their definitions being demolished. Why? The guise and hoax of this is inclusivity of any and all people. The agenda at the helm is to eradicate the meanings or generally accepted definitions of anything that is specific in spirit because they dont include certain people. It is utter ridiculousness to assume any groups definition is such simply to keep certain people out. Many religious,gender, ethnic,etc groups are celebrated because they have similarities. I am a white female and I think it would be egregious of me to say I identify as a black female. Black females should not have to accept me identifying as such. I should not garner any extra privileges or rights because I said that is how I identify. I shouldnt get to tell people to treat me as President because I choose to identify as one. I am who I am. I am, however, more than just my appearance and will/should garner respect and fulfillment through my good deeds and respectfulness of others. I like to learn from other people who are different from me. Good character is to learn about  and celebrate each other.  By taking away meanings of words we create chaos. That will not promote inclusivity.

----------


## JessicaStone

That's very emotional post about very complicated topic. I am not sure if I get the main point of this message, but I agree about " ...to learn from other people who are “different” from me. Good character is to learn about and celebrate each other."

----------


## oyarde

I expect to be treated better than the president .

----------


## timosman

> Good character is to learn about and celebrate each other.

----------


## phill4paul

Once upon  time individuals gained recognition by doing something, creating something. "I'd like you to meet Paul, he built that wonderful two level porch over at the Ramseys." "Have you met Melissa? She organized the interfaith homeless assist services. She's responsible for getting hundreds of homeless off the street and getting them gainfully employed through her work program."

  Now recognition is sought through 'identifying' as something. "Meet poundpup, he is a minority transgender gay dog."

----------


## DamianTV

If someone wants to identify as a transgender canine minority, thats fine, but the majority of people that hear of this will also conclude the person making insane associations is flat out Delusional.

What happens when EVERYONE identifies everyone else is flat out Delusional?  It undermines the very foundation of trust and unity, the framework for any cohesive community.

Divide and Conquer

----------


## osan

As I sit here at ORD waiting to board, I realize that not only am I blaak, I am a Lay/Gesbian.


I want muh rites.

----------


## Danke



----------


## LittleRevolutionary

> I am a white female and I think it would be egregious of me to say I identify as a black female.


Can you post a high resolution selfie and your dna test results from and fda approved testing company to verify that you are in fact a white female and not a black female nor a minority transgender gay male dog?

----------


## PAF

"I Identify As A Minority Transgender Gay Male Dog"

 @Danke do something! Whoever sells these could really cash in!


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...AMBLA-Defender

----------


## loveshiscountry

I don't need your authority
Down with the moral majority
'Cause I want to be the minority

----------


## furniturewinches

social marginalization based on sexual orientation and gender identity with heterosexism are apervasive part of society

----------

